# ZR Race 29 Decals entfernt...und jetzt????



## Gekko1972 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem 2013er ZR Race 29 7.0 die weißen Decals am Rahmen mit Nagellackentferner entfernt. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, daß die Radon Logos zwar farblos, aber immer noch zu sehen sind. Wie kann man diese vollständig beseitigen???


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2013)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mit Aceton aus dem Baumarkt geht es 100% weg. Ohne Rückstände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

